# malagueña salerosa



## Yaniv

Hello,

There are these two songs that this expession is mentioned there, in the title and in the song it self.

The songs are:
- Malaguena Salerosa, that sung by Los Paraguayos, Chingon and more.
- Malaguena, Sung by Caterina Valente.

I've looked through out the net for explenations for these songs/expressions, There are those who said that its about the flowers of Malaga, and others said its about a woman from Malaga.

Is there a literary expression in spanish or something that explain it ?
What I'm asking is - What is MALAGUENA SALEROSA ?


----------



## suso26

That song refers to a "Tipsy Woman" from Málaga Spain.


----------



## mjscott

[...] Welcome to the forum, Yaniv!

Check out "Search Forum" and you will sometimes be surprised with the answers!

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=17358&highlight=salerosa

Good luck!


----------



## Yaniv

Muchos Gracias Suso y mjscott.


----------



## Carla M

Yaniv:
My English is not good, but, anyway, I´ll try to answer.

*Malagueña* is the name for (female, because of the final "a") inhabitants of Málaga, a city in Spain. Certainly, it refers to a woman from Malaga, perhaps, a gipsy woman, since Málaga is a southern city with an important gipsy presence and culture.

*Salerosa *means something like "graceful". It comes from "sal" = salt, because it`s something which flavours food.

For example, "la sal de la vida" is an expression often used to refer to something which makes life interesting.

These two meanings are absolutely for sure.

Carla


----------



## Fernando

I agree with Carla M, except for the reference to gipsies. There is nothing in 'malagueña' that implies gipsy.


----------



## Carla M

Fernando:
Estás absolutamente en lo cierto: nada en "malagueña" alude a la cultura gitana. Por eso dije "perhaps".
Lo mencioné, sin embargo, porque alguien lo había hecho antes y porque, en contexto cultural, sabemos que es muy probable (sino, seguro) que esté hablando de una mujer gitana.
Además, en Argentina, cuando yo era pequeña, existía un aceite para las comidas llamado "Malagueña", con la ilustración de una gitana en la etiqueta. Supongo que, con absoluta falta rigor, no pude resistir al recuerdo.
___________________________________________________________________

Fernando is absolutely right: nothing in "malagueña" implies "gipsy". Only in an extended cultural context, we could imply something like that.
Carla


----------



## Fernando

I have lived in Malaga, there is no relationship in my mind between Málaga and gypsies. But you are true in two senses: of course, I do not think of a 1.9 m blonde-haired woman and, as a general rule, there is a relation in songs (and oil bottles, though maybe it was simply a woman in an andalusian dress?) between Andalusia and gypsies.


----------



## Whisky con ron

*tipsy *adj (tipsier, tipsiest) achispado,-a: he was a bit tipsy, iba un poco alegre

Quizás suso quiso decir avispada y no gitana?... 

Saludos y olé!


_Edit: Al parecer "saleroso" se puede traducir como pícaro, avispado.... O sea, que "Tipsy (no Gipsy) Andalusian woman" es una traducción bastante buena._

_Y más olé!!!_


----------



## Fernando

I assume he did not want to say 'a slightly drunk woman from Málaga'


----------



## Whisky con ron

No, pero tipsy no sólo significa medio borracho, tu ves?


----------



## Carla M

¡Salud, Venezuela! También Madrid.
Es cierto, dice "tipsy", no, "gipsy". Pido, disculpas.
En cualquier caso, sabemos que "salerosa" corresponde a "agraciada", puede ser, a "divertida"; claro que no, a beoda.
En cuanto a lo gitano de mi respuesta, además del error de lectura rápida, se debe a, como dice Fernando, que desde un poco más lejos, Andalucía y gitanos son casi la misma cosa. La ilustración, efectivamente, era de una mujer en un traje típico, de esos rojos a lunares blancos. Pero estaba en una inequívoca pose flamenca.
Saludos bolivarianos y con ron.
Carla





			
				Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> No, pero tipsy no sólo significa medio borracho, tu ves?


----------



## xgamezmx

Excuse me friends but LA MALAGUEÑA WAS WROTE BY ELPIDIO RAMIREZ a mexican man and this song talks about a beatiful woman as a gipsy woman and tipsy beside. If you remember many gipsys come from Spain. For ELPIDIO means a beatiful mexican woman with black eyes as gipsy and tipsy also. The music is called RANCHERA and belong to the JALISCO STATE here in MEXICO and the women of that state seems MALAGUEÑAS. 

From Mexico

Xavier Gámez


----------



## RALPH PISETTA

Hello,

For what it's worth, I found this informaion on Wikepedia. 

"Malagueña" is a song by Ernesto Lecuona and also a piano composition of Issac Albeniz. Originally composed in Spanish by Lecuona, it has had lyrics in several other languages written to it. A German language version sung by Caterina Valente, with Werner Muller's Orchestra, was popular in the United States (not making the Billboard chart, but charting on Cash Box, peaking at position #42) in February 1955. English lyrics have been written by Marion Banks.

A Malagueña is a woman living in the Spanish port city of Malaga, on the southern coast of Spain, in the province of Andalucia.

I also found a reference to a famous actor who starred in a movie called La Malaguena in 1947.


----------



## RALPH PISETTA

For what it's worth, I found this informaion on Wikepedia. 

"Malagueña" is a song by Ernesto Lecuona and also a piano composition of Issac Albeniz. Originally composed in Spanish by Lecuona, it has had lyrics in several other languages written to it. A German language version sung by Caterina Valente, with Werner Muller's Orchestra, was popular in the United States (not making the Billboard chart, but charting on Cash Box, peaking at position #42) in February 1955. English lyrics have been written by Marion Banks.

A Malagueña is a woman living in the Spanish port city of Malaga, on the southern coast of Spain, in the province of Andalucia.

I also found a reference to a famous Mexican singer, composer, actor-- ELPIDIO RAMIREZ--who starred in a movie called "La Malaguena' in 1947 on a the Imdb [Internet Movie Data Base] web site.


----------



## quigs

Any time I've heard the word 'tipsy' in the United States, it only means 'slightly drunk'. There is nothing in that word that implies anything about cleverness or being 'avispado.' Even the origins of the word have only to do with drunkenness (see dictionary.com). It looks like suso26 made a typing error and meant to type 'gipsy,' because it makes little sense why the woman referred to in this love song would be drunk!


----------



## Argónida

Carla M said:


> En cuanto a lo gitano de mi respuesta, además del error de lectura rápida, se debe a, como dice Fernando, que desde un poco más lejos, Andalucía y gitanos son casi la misma cosa. La ilustración, efectivamente, era de una mujer en un traje típico, de esos rojos a lunares blancos. Pero estaba en una inequívoca pose flamenca.
> Carla


 
Efectivamente, la distancia unida al desconocimiento tiene el riesgo de dejarse llevar por los tópicos. Es como si yo digo que un argentino lo más probable es que lleve un poncho y se dedique a montar a caballo por la Pampa.

1.- La población gitana de Andalucía, aún siendo más numerosa que en otras comunidades, es minoritaria.

2.- El flamenco es una manifestación cultural que no pertenece únicamente a la etnia gitana.

3.- Ni los andaluces en general, ni los gitanos, vamos habitualmente vestidos con trajes de lunares, con la guitarra en la mano y pose flamenca. Tampoco somos todos salerosos, bailamos bien y tenemos mucha gracia.

4.-Aún siendo el flamenco, como he dicho, parte importante de nuestra cultura, somos muchas más cosas y tenemos otras muchas señas de identidad.

5.- Comprendo que desde tan lejos es difícil distinguir todos estos matices y que los tópicos sobre Andalucía llevan años recorriendo el mundo (y nuestro propio país), por razones que serían muy largas de explicar. Aún así, aprovecho esta oportunidad para intentar que nos conozcáis un poco mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## outkast

Like Xavier Gamez says, it is a Mexican song written by Pedro Galindo and Elpidio Ramírez, immortalized by Jorge Negrete.  And if you read the lyrics you won´t find any tipsy gipsy.*MALAGUEÑA           SALEROSA*


Qué           bonitos ojos tienes
debajo           de esas dos cejas
debajo           de esas dos cejas
qué           bonitos ojos tienes
​


----------



## PacoPete

This Malaguena Salerosa is a beautiful song and definitely sounds Mexican. But the first time I heard it was on a Spanish record. 
In the early 1950s I was in the Royal Air Force and we used to fly to Gibraltar on training exercises. I bought a record (78RPM!) in La Linea de la Conception of this Malaguena Salerosa sung by a woman with a fantastic spine tingling voice. Sadly, the record got broken and the singers name forgotten. I really would like to know who it was.
It was a great pleasure to hear the song again and to learn more about it from this site.


----------



## funichu

bueno,aqui os habla una malagueña salerosa!
se refiere a una mujer de mi tierra con mucha gracia,con angel,lo que nosotros llamamos tener salero. Nada que ver con ser gitano(aunque seamos un poco más morenos que el resto de los españoles,también os recuerdo que los andaluces convivimos con los árabes 7 siglos y algo de su color también se nos quedó,no creeis?),nada quever con el alcohol!
tenemos una cancioncilla por aqui que a lo mejor os ayuda a entender la expresión:
"antiguamente eran dulces
todas las aguas del mar
se bañó una malagueña
y se volvieron salás(saladas para los andaluces)"

quiere decir que la mujer malagueña está llena de esa gracia especial.
espero que os haya gustado la estrofa, a mi me gusta mucho,tal vez porque soy malagueña,jeje.


----------



## outkast

outkast said:


> Like Xavier Gamez says, it is a Mexican song written by Pedro Galindo and Elpidio Ramírez, immortalized by Jorge Negrete.  And if you read the lyrics you won´t find any tipsy gipsy.*MALAGUEÑA           SALEROSA*
> 
> 
> Qué           bonitos ojos tienes
> debajo           de esas dos cejas
> debajo           de esas dos cejas
> qué           bonitos ojos tienes
> ​


OK, here is the rest of the song


----------



## zumac

outkast said:


> Like Xavier Gamez says, it is a Mexican song written by Pedro Galindo and Elpidio Ramírez, immortalized by Jorge Negrete. And if you read the lyrics you won´t find any tipsy gipsy.*MALAGUEÑA SALEROSA*​
> 
> 
> Qué bonitos ojos tienes​
> debajo de esas dos cejas​
> debajo de esas dos cejas​
> qué bonitos ojos tienes​
> ​


 
Right, Outkast,
this is the Malagueña Salerosa that we all know so well.
There is nothing in the song about the Malagueña being "tipsy" or "half-drunk".

NOTE: There is an old musical composition called "Malagueña" which I believe was written by Isaac Albéniz. This beautiful piece was originally a composition for the piano. In later years, words were adapted to the music. It is basically a classical piece, not to be confused with the "ranchera" style of Malagueña Salerosa.

Saludos.


----------



## clixangel

Malagueña = Female born in Málaga Province
Malagueño = Male born in Málaga Province

Sevillana = Female born in Sevilla Province
Sevillano = Male born in Sevilla Province

etc.. etc.. etc..........

So much childish talk of gypsys.

Since when has a picture, on or about a comercial object become the rule of definicion of a word in the product name?

If that were true, then perhaps Malagueña would mean "A Gipsy Women from Malaga". However, are we then going to say; that as there are many products from the province of Sevilla, which have the word "Sevillana" in the name, and a picture of a so called gipsy, that this also qualifys the word Sevillana to mean "A Gipsy Women from Sevilla"??????

You could then go further, and confirm your belief in this nonsense by saying that having Sevillana in the product name actually means that the product was MADE by Gipsy women from Sevilla.

My daughter was born in Málaga and is considered to be a "Malagueña". However, my husband is a 6,2 inch, blond, blueyed German whilst I am Anglo/Burmese, so as a Gipsy Women is depicted on so many Málaga products, does this mean my daughters now a Gipsy?

Duh!!!!! Are you all Men posting here?

P.S. Don't get distracted by Sevillana or any other words that you might see on your next bottle wine/olives/biscuits/oil etc... Just remember that it's probably NOT made by little southern andalucian gipsys.


----------



## wishwillow

All interesting remarks. Here’s the results of my own searches on this subject. Malagueña Salerosa  is a serenade to a woman of Malaga, Mexico (not Spain).  The remark about a spicy temperment comes closest to describing the “salerosa” part.  But there is also an emphasis on sweetness and innocence, (nothing about gypsies or tipsiness(.  I found some wonderful lines of explanation about the words – as well as several different translations on the website of Travis Edmonson, who is supposed to be the ultimate performer of this song, and he says that it’s a “tribute to all women.”  The other Malagueña referred to in the postings  is indeed an important  Spanish classic.


----------



## coogee bay

I think some people on this post are loosing the point A LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey, this is not a battle between what is and what is not a gipsy!! 
And what's wrong if people have in mind a beautiful gypsy woman when they think about malagueñas anyway??? True is not all spanish people have a bull in their backyard either.... but we are famous for bullfighting though, regardless if we agree with it or not!

Not all flamenco dancers are gypsys either, I just went to see amazing Sara Baras performing with her flamenco academy.... and all I have to say is OLE, OLE Y OLE!!

I personally love the mexican song Malagueña Salerosa, and to me it just means someone from Malaga very witty that impacted on the writter of the song... Like some cuban inspired Jarabe de Palo for writting "La Flaca" hope noone thinks she was anorexic!!!!!!! hahahahahaha

Love Malagueña Salerosa though, I'd just say enjoy the song and dance to it!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanabs.1

Malaguena Salerosa, a Mexican wrote this song and it oviously has Spanish influences. This one has simpler and more repetitive lyrics.

Malaguena, A Spaniard wrote this song. I've listened to both and this one has more of a bullring feeling.

The Salerosa writer apears on the credits of the Kill Bill movie and according to wiki he is Mexican. 

Two different songs


----------



## sanabs.1

ohhh, I looked up the word "salerosa" and when refering to a person it means lively or gracefull


----------



## wishwillow

coogee bay said:


> I think some people on this post are loosing the point A LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, this is not a battle between what is and what is not a gipsy!!
> And what's wrong if people have in mind a beautiful gypsy woman when they think about malagueñas anyway??? True is not all spanish people have a bull in their backyard either.... but we are famous for bullfighting though, regardless if we agree with it or not!
> 
> Not all flamenco dancers are gypsys either, I just went to see amazing Sara Baras performing with her flamenco academy.... and all I have to say is OLE, OLE Y OLE!!
> 
> I personally love the mexican song Malagueña Salerosa, and to me it just means someone from Malaga very witty that impacted on the writter of the song... Like some cuban inspired Jarabe de Palo for writting "La Flaca" hope noone thinks she was anorexic!!!!!!! hahahahahaha
> 
> Love Malagueña Salerosa though, I'd just say enjoy the song and dance to it!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishwillow

What is particularly interesting is the contrast between the title – implying a certain amount of spice – and the rest of the lyrics which – again and again – impress on the innocence of the lady – from her shyness to look at the singer to her beauty which evokes the purity of a rose.  Some multiple translations show this on the Travis Edmonson site.


----------



## TravelinTom

wishwillow said:


> What is particularly interesting is the contrast between the title – implying a certain amount of spice – and the rest of the lyrics which – again and again – impress on the innocence of the lady – from her shyness to look at the singer to her beauty which evokes the purity of a rose. Some multiple translations show this on the Travis Edmonson site.


 
Graceful, I guess, from RAE research and all. But my mind translates this as *salacious* (provoking desire). I don't think that the song evokes her innocence nor shyness; she won't look at him because he is poor. Not the purity of a rose, as beautiful and bewitching as the candor (forthrightness) of a rose. Travis Edmonson? Ugh. ¡Miguel Aceves Mejía! I came across this thread trying to research when the song was written. It was sung in the movie Enamorada, released in 1946.


----------



## Lobo-estepario

According to the _*Diccionario de la Lengua Española*_ of the *Real Acedemia Española*, SALEROSA means a female with "gracia, donaire." 

"Que se maneja con soltura y agilidad airosa de cuerpo para andar,  danzar".

(Please note that the period, in Spanish, goes after the quotation marks...)

That's all.


----------



## MHCKA

Malagueña salerosa y decirte/ niña hermosa... que eres linda y hechicera...

Ah jijos, la versión de Estela Nuñez es muy buena.

Del DRAE:

*salero**.*


*1. *m. Recipiente en que se sirve la sal en la mesa.
*2. *m. Sitio o almacén donde se guarda la sal.
*3. *m. Sitio en que se da sal a los ganados en el campo.
*4. m. coloq. Gracia, donaire. Tener mucho salero.*
*5. *m. coloq. Persona salerosa.
*6. *m. Base sobre la que se arman los saquetes de metralla.
*7. *m._ Mil._ Zoquete de madera de forma adecuada a la del ánima del cañón, y sobre el cual se colocan y aseguran las granadas esféricas.


Por eso la malagueña es *salerosa*.


----------



## Cornelius71

"Salerosa/o" is a Spanish adjective proper from Andalusia. Translation into English is complicated because it means many things in one word. It's always a positive adjective. It's more frequently used in the female form because it also implies beauty (the kind only women are). For the masculine form "salado/_salao" "resalao"_ is preferred.


----------



## flljob

También está la versión malagueña marciana:
¡Qué bonitos ojos tienes
debajo de las orejas!

Saludos


----------



## MHCKA

Esos sí, de que La Malagueña es una canción mexicana, es mexicana:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malague%C3%B1a_Salerosa


----------



## flljob

MHCKA said:


> Esos sí, de que La Malagueña es una canción mexicana, es mexicana:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malague%C3%B1a_Salerosa


No estaría tan seguro. La Martina es una modificación del romance la Blancaniña. También parece claro que el Cielito lindo tiene un origen español.

Saludos

(¡Paisanos, no se vayan a enojar!)


----------



## MHCKA

Más bien:

¡Paisanos, no se vayan a encabronar! jajajajajajajajaja.

¡La Martina! ¡Te cae! 
Quince años tenía Martina, cuando su amor me entregó...
A los dieciséis cumplidos... una traición me jugó....
Pues más bien una muuuuuy buena adaptación.

Lo del Cielito Lindo, pues creo que sí está en veremos...

Te faltó La Malagueña obvia (chiste nerd): "Qué bonitos ojos tienes/enmedio de las orejas..."


----------



## flljob

¿Cúyo es aquel caballo que allá abajo relinchó?

-Señor, era de mi padre, y envióoslo para vos,

-¿Cúyas son aquellas armas que están en el corredor?

-Señor, eran de mi hermano, y hoy os las envió.

-¿Cúya es aquella lanza, desde aquí la veo yo?

-Tomalda, conde, tomalda, matadme con ella vos,

que aquesta muerte, buen conde, bien os la merezco yo.

Un fragmento de la Blancaniña. 

¿No?

Saludos


----------



## MHCKA

¡Sangre sobre el piso!


----------



## TravelinTom

sanabs.1 said:


> The Salerosa writer apears on the credits of the Kill Bill movie and according to wiki he is Mexican. Two different songs



"Kill Bill" lol....  All the great Mexican singers have done it:  : Javier Solis,  Jorge Negrete, Pedro Infante, Pedro Galindo and many... many others. 
Here is my favorite version by Miguel Aceves Mejia 
[...]


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

MHCKA said:


> Malagueña salerosa y decirte/ niña hermosa... que eres linda y hechicera...
> 
> Ah jijos, la versión de Estela Nuñez es muy buena.


 
Bueno, yo conozco la versión de "Los Tres Sudamericanos", en aquellos discos grandes y negros... 
(Los nombro porque nadie lo ha hecho, para no quitarles mérito)


----------



## fussinated

Yaniv said:


> Hello,
> 
> There are these two songs that this expession is mentioned there, in the title and in the song it self.
> 
> The songs are:
> - Malaguena Salerosa, that sung by Los Paraguayos, Chingon and more.
> - Malaguena, Sung by Caterina Valente.
> 
> I've looked through out the net for explenations for these songs/expressions, There are those who said that its about the flowers of Malaga, and others said its about a woman from Malaga.
> 
> Is there a literary expression in spanish or something that explain it ?
> What I'm asking is - What is MALAGUENA SALEROSA ?


 
Malaguena Salerosa = Of/from Malaga charming = Malaga's beauty, or Beauty of/from Malaga, or Malaga's Charmful.

It is similar to say that Queen of/from New York, or beauty of/from New York.


----------



## hectorvaldez

Yaniv said:


> Hello,
> 
> There are these two songs that this expession is mentioned there, in the title and in the song it self.
> 
> The songs are:
> - Malaguena Salerosa, that sung by Los Paraguayos, Chingon and more.
> - Malaguena, Sung by Caterina Valente.
> 
> I've looked through out the net for explenations for these songs/expressions, There are those who said that its about the flowers of Malaga, and others said its about a woman from Malaga.
> 
> Is there a literary expression in spanish or something that explain it ?
> What I'm asking is - What is MALAGUENA SALEROSA ?


----------



## hectorvaldez

it is about a girl from malaga , graceful and lively and of course beautiful.


----------

